# Another kanji translation q.



## cotedupy (Apr 22, 2021)

Might anyone be able to help me with these? On an old yanagiba that I'm going to give a bit of love. (I'm amassing a bit of a collection of old, restored yanagiba now )

Many thanks as always to the various people here who take the time to help!


----------



## KenHash (Apr 22, 2021)

The brand is Oryoumaru 雄龍丸.

You should copy these because they will often appear on various blades.
Touroku 登録　Registered
Tokusei 特製　Specially made


----------



## cotedupy (Apr 22, 2021)

KenHash said:


> The brand is Oryoumaru 雄龍丸.
> 
> You should copy these because they will often appear on various blades.
> Touroku 登録　Registered
> Tokusei 特製　Specially made



Shall do! Thank you kindly again KH.


----------

